# Color Pencil Tiger



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Color pencil piece :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow!!!!! It's got some serious chroma. I'm not sure if that's the right word but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a great looking tiger.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very, very nice! Beautiful color!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow! That looks terrific.


----------



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments  !


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

juliediane said:


> Hello. I am looking at tiger wall decorate thread.


You certainly are!  The artist did a great job, didn't they?

Perhaps a post in the *New Member Introductions* might help?


----------

